
Ars called out by its readers on product placement - snovv_crash
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2017/07/why-did-chevy-bring-its-tahoe-and-us-to-a-firing-range/?comments=1&start=0
======
Boothroid
'The United States Special Forces are perhaps the best tactical fighting force
the world has ever seen. Whether it's hostage rescue, covert operations, or a
Bin Laden-esque kill-or-capture mission, the Tier 1 Operators of the US
military are the ones to beat.'

Debatable. There are several fearsome special forces units around the world. I
don't think any one of these is generally acknowledged to be pre-eminent. They
are all tough as nails.

Also, US SF have particularly close links with UK and Dutch SF. No doubt the
US is getting some benefit from this, and the learning goes both ways.

